# Nice speck off Bobs sikes this morning



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

No other action except for this speck, by flops are a size 13 to give you some kind of idea how big this was.:thumbup: Ended up giving it to another guy though because I didn't have a cooler w/ice. Hope it made a good dinner for him :yes:


----------



## conch (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## conch (Jul 24, 2012)

Lesson learned. Always bring ice chest.


----------



## kingling94 (Jul 5, 2012)

there no good to eat this time of year anyways there full of worms so it was ok to forget the ice chest at the house this time


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

kingling94 said:


> there no good to eat this time of year anyways there full of worms so it was ok to forget the ice chest at the house this time


BS! They are the same now as the winter. Research has shown the worms don't go away when the water gets cooler. If they are a bother cut them out or just cook them you can't see them after cooking, just protein!


----------

